# Liverpool/Dublin, P&O with a dog.



## 121576 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hello,

Has anyone taken a dog liverpool/dublin with a dog?I have just had an online quote from p&o of £170.00 return for two people and a 7.2 longM/h which i thought was quite reasonble,the dog goes free which i thought strange as p&o make a charge even for dover calais.the dog has to stay in the van during the crossing so no kennel which is a good thing .also i know it is not mainland europe but will he need his passport?
Thank you.
Pete.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

No the Common Travel area still applies to Ireland, you shouldn't need your passport and doggy will not need his

The Irish and British animal import regulations are identical so there is free movement once here or there, if you see what I mean.

The reason they charge on Dover Calais is that they have to scan and fill in DEFRA paperwork. They don't have to on Ireland/ Britain


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Can I take this opportunity that Norfolk line also cros to Ireland from Merseyside. Their port is Birkenhead Twelve Quays and is over the water from Liverpool (the best view of the World Heritage site is from here) allowing easy access from the M53 and the South.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

Thinking of the dog it's an 8 hour crossing, 2 hours on Irish Ferries Swift Holyhead/Dublin

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## 121576 (Mar 22, 2009)

Broom said:


> Hi All
> 
> Thinking of the dog it's an 8 hour crossing, 2 hours on Irish Ferries Swift Holyhead/Dublin
> 
> ...


thank you,may be better from hollyhead,as hull rotterdam is 9 hrs,he dont like that one.
thank you.
Pete.


----------

